# Music Choice Sounds of the Seasons HEADS UP!



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

When do they usually start this? I wouldn't think Oct 7 is early. They only do it the last week before Halloween?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Halloweenfan,

Normally they played German folk music until the 15th or a little later, because of Oktoberfest. This year, they've figured out that the channel gets a huge spike in listeners as soon as the Halloween Tunes start playing, so they are wrapping up the German polkas at a more normal time.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, okay. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

This is awesome! I hope they have some more songs to rotate this year.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'm always on board for the changeover. Last year it was earlier in my area, and they changed it later than scheduled. The German polkas were rolling the barrels well past their allotted time, lol. And just a suggestion, but it's a great idea to record the channel for a few hours, and you have your own cool Halloween mix.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Spats ! never knew this existed. I can use it for my party maybe. Any commercials?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I listen to it every day when it starts up! I turn it on while I'm doing my daily housework and such. Love that channel! (I wish they would remove one single song from their lineup though...that annoying "worms crawl in" song with the children singing it. That song grates on me, lol, and it always seems to be the song played most when I turn the channel on!)


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree about the worms song. The worst. But the channel introduced me to some great songs, like THE MONSTER from A Pair of Kings, SKELETON IN THE CLOSET from Louis Armstrong, DON'T SCREAM (IT'S ONLY HALLOWEEN), THE MARTIAN HOP (Ran-dells), HAUNTED GUITAR (The 3 Sons), and others.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

How do you get this station? Is it xm radio?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sookie said:


> How do you get this station? Is it xm radio?


It's a TV channel for Comcast. Channel 882, Sounds of the Season. They play different music depending on the current holiday. Besides the music, they also show trivia/info facts on the screen to match.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

sookie said:


> How do you get this station? Is it xm radio?


No, it's *Xfinity OnDemand* if you have *Comcast Cable* I believe.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok thanks I have direct tv so I will look for xm radios station this year, they usually have one too. But thanks for the update!

I know direct tv does Christmas stations I wonder if they have Halloween too?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's on my local provider which is Blue Ridge CATV. I think they're only in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I just happened to check it last night thinking it was Halloween time ... but no, it was German music. I'll be patient.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

In my neck of the woods in FL its channel 833. Its so funny now- the polka music hubby and I actually started dancing. Hey ! maybe new haunt theme - Oktoberfest gone wrong.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Just wanted to note that the Halloween content has been up for awhile now.


----------

